# My first "real deal"



## Keith (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm not one to normally pull my own chain, but I gotta brag just a little, just landed a deal to make 30 pens for Christmas gifts for a local company...Kinda excited and nervous at the same time. Luckily it's only slim line pens so it wont be too bad. The negotiating/wheeling and dealing was actually fun. OK off my soap box now, just had to brag a little.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 11, 2013)

cool sounds fun


----------



## BarbS (Oct 11, 2013)

Good for you!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 11, 2013)

That means you get paid. My wife would be so proud of me.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats on landing your first deal, and thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## phinds (Oct 11, 2013)

Congratulations !


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Wahoo!! Good deal. Congrats.

You will show pictures of some of them, right? You know we really love photos.

Ray


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats! Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2013)

Great Job Keith! Thats awesome. 
Scott


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 12, 2013)

Good luck and get Busy!
happy turning.
Tom


----------



## Keith (Nov 9, 2013)

OK, project completed, I have all of them completed, I will post pictures ASAP, they turned out great IMHO...even if I did do them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tking (Nov 19, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 20, 2013)

Way to go! A little more money to spend on wood!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 20, 2013)

Still waiting on pictures - don't tease us like this!!


----------

